# songs in Drop G tuning (to help other users out)



## WintermintP (Jul 23, 2018)

I know there were a number of people who were looking for songs in Drop G tuning in this site, and I hope I'm not too late and some people are still looking for Drop G songs other than the same popular ones that were mentioned before such as Born of Osiris...

But if you are still looking for songs in Drop G tuning, aside from a couple of exceptions here and there (so far "OBSERVE // REFLECT" and "O Canada" and no other songs), all of One Minute Winter tracks since "LIVE // DIE // REPEAT" were all recorded in Drop G tuning! There's also a new album coming up titled "Numbered Days" and that, too, will be entirely in Drop G tuning except for one song!

https://soundcloud.com/wintermintp/one-minute-winter-numbered-days-single

https://soundcloud.com/wintermintp/...termintp/sets/live-die-repeat-special-edition

I also found that Fit for An Autopsy's three guitarists play Drop G as one of their main tunings!



This one's also dope! These guys are Any Given Day.



Also, @indreku and Horror Dance Squad. I think I just found out they were using baritone guitars? I was like, "Wait, if they're using Drop G on a 6, it's got to have baritone scale or the guitar's neck would break, right?!" Not sure though. *BUT IT DUN MATTA* their new song is so dope! >3<



So what am I getting at? Well, let's add more dope songs from even more bands that are in Drop G tuning so that we can provide a one-stop place for all Drop G tuning songs that I wish I had when I started writing songs in Drop G! >3<

I hope I'm not beating a dead horse, but if I am, I'm sorry. But again, I was planning on doing this to help other people out.

WintermintP


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 24, 2018)

FFAO is the only song I really dig out of those 3, but here's my contribution. These guys tune to Drop G.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 24, 2018)

My ukulele uses a re-entrant C6 tuning.


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 24, 2018)

@Jonathan20022 There were two other songs above the three videos (in the form of SoundCloud links), but if your response is any indication, you probably would hate the two songs anyway.

WintermintP


----------



## akinari (Jul 25, 2018)

The entire Black Sheep Wall discography is in 6 string drop G - GDGCEA - except for "The Wailing and the Gnashing and the Teeth" which is A standard.


----------



## EarthProject (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## WintermintP (Jul 25, 2018)

@EarthProject I really liked the third one but that just probably has to do with me preferring Drop G songs with the actual tonic being the low G itself. That's why I like the tuning itself after all... ^^;; The other two songs really were interesting though.

More Drop G songs!









I already mentioned this song but no one really noticed so here's the YouTube version:



WintermintP


----------



## Dayn (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm pretty sure Para Mexer by Animals As Leaders is on a 7-string classical in drop G.


----------



## squids (Jul 26, 2018)

most of Whitechapel's newer stuff is in drop G. All of the 7 string songs on Tomorrow we die alive are drop G as well.


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 26, 2018)

squids said:


> most of Whitechapel's newer stuff is in drop G. All of the 7 string songs on Tomorrow we die alive are drop G as well.


Definitely not "Mark of the Blade". I've had a real tough time going through the album and finding the Drop G songs. There's like:

"Mark of the Blade"
"Elitist Ones"
"The Void"
"Tormented"

...

Like, that's it. That's all of the Drop G songs. It's like less than half the album.

A little heads-up on the thread, there is another Drop G track I'm working on, so once that's done I'll put that here if nobody minds. I still have to get bass recorded for the song, and it won't happen until 1 August.

WintermintP


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 27, 2018)

I know I already mentioned this song but this next one's an updated version with a lyric video!



WintermintP


----------



## squids (Jul 28, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> Definitely not "Mark of the Blade". I've had a real tough time going through the album and finding the Drop G songs. There's like:
> 
> "Mark of the Blade"
> "Elitist Ones"
> ...



youre totally right, i kinda forgot mark of the blade as it kinda marks where i lose interest in whitechapel lmao


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 29, 2018)

Finally more Drop G songs from other bands.

WintermintP


----------



## WintermintP (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry for the late update on this! Here's another song that I wrote in Drop G tuning!



WintermintP


----------



## WintermintP (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm not a fan of most metalcore/deathcore music videos, but this live version sounds real dope!

WintermintP


----------



## jwade (Aug 5, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> I know I already mentioned this song but this next one's an updated version with a lyric video!
> 
> 
> 
> WintermintP



I don’t think I’ve ever been more creeped out by a vocalist. I was not prepared for whatever the shit that was. 

Strongly strongly disliked.


----------



## WintermintP (Aug 5, 2018)

The least you could do is actually provide constructive feedback on stuff like lyrics or the composition rather than just stating the obvious and trash-talking the song (or saying that the song sucks for that matter) just because it's Vocaloid... I use Vocaloid products just because there's no real singer I can work with on a regular basis so they're just a means to an end.

WintermintP


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 5, 2018)

I mean, all things considered this is basically a thread where you spill your own music to get people to listen to it instead of making a thread for your own music. Over half of your links and embeds are your own project 

Combine that with the fact that most people find vocaloids cringy, I wouldn't be surprised if most of the feedback here echoes jwade's. They don't sound natural and are hard to understand, like if you look away from the monitor and focus I highly doubt anyone can decipher that without looking at the lyrics.


----------



## WintermintP (Aug 5, 2018)

@Jonathan20022 I am trying to find other bands' music with the Drop G tuning as well, you know that, right? It'd be really dumb of me if I were to just use this as a platform to spill out my band's tracks. It just so happens to be that we use the Drop G tuning primarily.

WintermintP


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm just making the point that while on the surface level the thread may be about finding new Drop G bands, it's also a little to convenient to not only show your own music but do so more than once. There's nothing wrong with posting your own music, but maybe do it under the guise of it's own thread dedicated to that.


----------



## WintermintP (Aug 5, 2018)

Aside from the bad vocals, this is actually really good.



Really interesting song, this one.



Classic.

WintermintP

@Jonathan20022 Creating another thread for my own band's content... I really don't know how to respond to that because I don't want to have to start too many threads because that might start to look like spamming.


----------



## penguin_316 (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m all for promoting music but Jonathan is right, this thread is clickbait. Make a thread for your bands music, drop the fake vocals, profit?
Just my opinion...


----------



## penguin_316 (Aug 5, 2018)

Also, for a low G I really prefer a 28” scale, 27.5”+, or a multiscale.....check out the bunn’s videos for cool examples on properly intonated low guitars. Most of the examples you posted sound so out of tune I can’t get into it.


----------



## jwade (Aug 6, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> The least you could do is actually provide constructive feedback on stuff like lyrics or the composition rather than just stating the obvious and trash-talking the song (or saying that the song sucks for that matter) just because it's Vocaloid... I use Vocaloid products just because there's no real singer I can work with on a regular basis so they're just a means to an end.
> 
> WintermintP


You need to grow up dude. No-one was ‘trash-talking’ the song. I found the vocals creepy, and if you can’t take even the lightest criticism possible, you shouldn’t post things online and ask for feedback.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 6, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> @Jonathan20022 I am trying to find other bands' music with the Drop G tuning as well, you know that, right? It'd be really dumb of me if I were to just use this as a platform to spill out my band's tracks. It just so happens to be that we use the Drop G tuning primarily.
> 
> WintermintP



It's painfully obvious that you're using this thread to promote your own music. And the fact that you're trying to play it off like you're not doing exactly that is even more off-putting. Typically in these threads you'll find people don't post more than one example per band, because the whole point is to find as many bands as possible. However, most of this thread's content is about your music.

You should start a separate thread for your band instead of slipping it into individual threads like this, or the contest one you had a while ago.


----------

